# Names for Sweet Pink Sugar....



## MGM (Apr 25, 2019)

I had never encountered this fragrance before and I like it well enough, although nothing in it smells remotely sugary or sweet or pink to me (reminds me of some perfume my now-99 year old grandmother used to wear back in the day). Given that it discolours (in M&P anyway) to a rich brown, does anyone have an idea for a soap name? My perception has been skewed by its name (and photo from my supplier), so I have NO ideas about what to call it....


----------



## Rsapienza (Apr 25, 2019)

Mamma-Dollin (I once knew someone who called his grandmother that)

"Gimme some suga", but that won't work if nothing about it makes you think sugar.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Apr 25, 2019)

do you have a picture of what it looks like (the one you made)
maybe brown sugar


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 25, 2019)

Reading your title my first thought was “unicorn kisses” or something similar then I saw that it discolors. “Unicorn poop” is still an option if you only color part of your soap. 

If it reminds you of your grandma you can always name it after a fun memory of her.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 25, 2019)

"An Aqualina Pink Sugar type with fresh top notes of sweet Italian lemon, a heart note of fruity strawberry, and a base of cotton candy and musky vanilla."

I also don't love the name "Pink Sugar". I think that makes it sound very sweet and like a fragrance for kids/tweens. Vanilla Cotton Candy?


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 25, 2019)

Can you remember the name of your Grandma's perfume or describe the scent to us? Is it powdery or flowery, etc.. 

The scent of the Pink Sugar FO that I have (from the now defunct TheScentWorks), which is a dupe of Aquolina's Pink Sugar, starts off smelling like sweet citrus and strawberries then dries down to cotton candy and vanilla, just like the description Dixiedragon posted. 

Now I'm curious where you bought your FO. Some dupes don't always do the real thing justice.


IrishLass


----------



## artemis (Apr 25, 2019)

BattleGnome said:


> If it reminds you of your grandma you can always name it after a fun memory of her.



I vote for this idea. Or, you could name it after her. What is her name?


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 25, 2019)

I change all the names that I use.  Sometimes it may take me a few weeks to know for sure what the name will be.

Usually by the end of 2 months cure I know it.


----------



## MGM (Apr 25, 2019)

artemis said:


> I vote for this idea. Or, you could name it after her. What is her name?


Winner winner chicken dinner!
Her name is Mary and the soap shall be Mary Mary Quite Contrary, because not only does it discolour like crazy, it doesn't smell like any of those things listed to me!

It's very powdery and perfumey, but I don't get sweet at all. I should bring it to work and let people take a sniff.

@IrishLass , @dixiedragon posted the description from my supplier, but I don't smell any of those scents..._maybe_ musky vanilla...

I've never smelled the original, but given how sweet some of NDA's fruity ones smell, I would have expected more.

Thanks for all the great suggestions, guys!


----------

